# R.I.P. Ralph Andersen



## Seth Thomas (Mar 23, 2012)

We lost a great martial artist and friend on  Sunday. Master Ralph Andersen passed, He was the highest rank under David German and Grand Master of the TAI style since David's passing as far as I know. He was my friend, I will miss him greatly. 
Tom (Seth) McGuire


----------



## Seth Thomas (Mar 23, 2012)

Ralph's obit appears in Las Vegas review journal obituaries.


----------



## almost a ghost (Mar 23, 2012)

http://obits.reviewjournal.com/obituaries/lvrj/obituary.aspx?page=lifestory&pid=156630808


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 26, 2012)

.


----------



## KENPOJOE (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi folks!
It has been my honor & privilege to have known Ralph Andersen for over 16 years. I first met him in Las Vegas at the Gathering of Eagles with Grandmaster David German. I obviously knew of him through Mr. German's now worldwide famous videos/DVDS. Ralph was a "down to earth" person and I was honored to have interviewed him for my TV show. I was also blessed to see him teach at the recent Gathering of the Eagles last year and to be honored for his lifelong accomplishments. I am so saddened we never got to work more on Mr. German's system and get greater insights into his wonderful art.
God Bless You & Rest In Peace,
KENPOJOE
Joe Rebelo


----------



## stickarts (Apr 1, 2012)

.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 1, 2012)

.


----------

